# National Day Union Station in St. Louis



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Scenes of the layout constructed by the Friends of Union Station, a.k.a., GGRRC. This 12 x 16 foot layout was recently completed in time for the celebration of National Train Day. The layout is in a glass enclosure located in the Grand Hall market. The layout is surrounded with countertop seating and the train is activated with a Dallee control system that allows the train to run for 15 minutes at a time. 
http://www.stlouisunionstation.com/event/national-train-day/2145434198


























































​


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Opps, left "Train" out of my topic heading.


----------



## Dale Loyet (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks very impressive ! Wish I could have been there.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Was a fun weekend. I attended with Martin's "Mesa Grande" layout.


----------

